# Is my loach okay?????



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

So I just got a new gold dojo loach. S/he has been acting weird as in floating on it's back and then darting and hiding somewhere. Is this normal? He also jumped out of the tank when I was inspecting the hood. After that he hid in a terra cotta pot in the tank and hasn't moved since. I'm worried that he is injured, but I do not want to do anything that might stress him out more. 

Does he need a buddy to live with or is this normal? 

Also, are dojos nocturnal? 

Thanks!

-PetMania


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Dojo's can get big btw, if you didn't know. And I'm not sure if they need buddies, I know Kuhli loaches do generally. I would keep the tank really dark, put a towel over it in hopes to calm him down for the night and check on him only when you need to.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

is your area expecting any weather changes,like rain and such? the are also called weather loaches as they are sensitive to barometric pressure changes and show this sensitivity through headstanding and erratic swimming.since your loach is new to your tank,this could also be the reason for it to be acting this way. until they are settled in they can be easily startled. dojo loaches do best when they have the company of other dojos,atleast 3 is the recommended amount,but 2 can get on fine together. they will play with each other and also cuddle up to each other. these fish do need their room.they usually get 8-10 inches long, but have been known to get bigger so they need a tank with a lot of swimming room.they are easily trained for hand feeding and are curious when it comes to human interaction. they are well known escape artists,so tanks should have proper coverings to prevent escape. if they do jump out of the tank,they can survive for quite a long time due to the fact that they can breath atmospheric air and produce a very thick slime coat to keep themselves moist.i have heard reports of loaches lasting 3 days out of the water, eventhough they looked dried up and dead. for the most part they are nocturnal,however they are easily trained out of this,especially when food is involved. hope this helps-sandy


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks, both of you. I will try to get him a couple buddies. I'll put a towel over the tank tonight. Our weather here is getting colder here. Will a readily supply of live snails (very tiny) help feed them?


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/cyprinid-species/misgurnus-anguillicaudatus-193601/

Posted it in the other thread, but they're going need more like a 40 gallon long tank.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

What am I supposed to do? I don't want to take him back to the store (you know how PetCo is; or at least mine takes returned fish and flushes them), and I don't know anyone with a 40gal tank.

EDIT: he is 2" ATM


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Keep it until you can find someone that will take it from you. Someone with a 4 foot tank.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Hopefully I will run into someone who has one, though most of the people I know kill their fish uninnetionally, but still don't provide anywhere near adequate living arrangements for any fish.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would try contacting a fish keeping club in your area, and see if you can't meet some new people....


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Does anyone know how long these guys can live for?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

10 years is my guess, maybe more.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Good luck with it.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

HE'S ALIVE!!!!! I'm so happy. I turned the light off and he started to move around quite a bit. Thank you all for your help. I can't wait to watch him grow. As soon as I can, I will get a 40gal (long) dedicated to loaches (I love loaches).


----------

